
Who designed the WikiLeaks logo? – Design history - vog
http://mthvn.tumblr.com/post/44663892003/wikileaksemblemandvoid
======
vog
Also have a look at the second part of this article, where early versions of
the WikiLeaks logo are shown:

[http://mthvn.tumblr.com/post/44775649723/wikileaksintervieww...](http://mthvn.tumblr.com/post/44775649723/wikileaksinterviewwithaska)

